# JESS AND JEFF'S 2nd SET OF EGGS HAVE HATCHED



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

The pigeons that started a family on our balcony at the beginning of May have had a second pair of babies. They were born on June 18th and we have called them Max and Hermione. Here they are a few hours old.
 CUTE 







And here they are with Daddy Jeff.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations! What lovely babes and dad!!

Thanks for your care and concern over our noble ferals and for sharing the pics.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Yay! Fine-looking squabs, they are, too.


----------



## cepheidv12 (May 1, 2009)

I can only say aaaaaw! They're so pink and yellow and cuddly  Funny how they're born in colors that many people use with their babies


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

So, how they doin' now?


----------

